# HLW Forney



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

We have a Hartland Loco Works Forney which has various pipes and parts that are detached. What is a good glue to re-attach them?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Metal to metal; J-B Weld rapid works well. Metal to plastic or wood; gel type CA (super glue).


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

placitassteam said:


> Metal to metal; J-B Weld rapid works well. Metal to plastic or wood; gel type CA (super glue).




plastic to plastic, model masters


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Try to rough up the area being glued as this increases the area on how the glue sticks. The hills and valleys can more than double the surface area for the glue to stick better.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone, now what is a good plastic safe lubricant? I had been running my Ruby lately, and 3-N-1 is good enough for her. 8^)


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I just noticed that you are in Albuquerque. Are you in the New Mexico Garden Railroaders?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

KeithRB said:


> Thanks everyone, now what is a good plastic safe lubricant? I had been running my Ruby lately, and 3-N-1 is good enough for her. 8^)





I like Mobil 1 because it's plastic compatible. Greases too. Mine comes in a 6 quart travel container with a 4' applicator and 209,000 miles of proof.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

placitassteam said:


> I just noticed that you are in Albuquerque. Are you in the New Mexico Garden Railroaders?


Not Yet. Every time I go to the demo at the Botanical garden I think about joining, but...


----------

